

The years of stagnation and the poodles of power - nkurz
http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/adamcurtis/2012/01/the_years_of_stagnation_and_th.html

======
bjornsing
Thanks! The first 1/3 about the disillusionment with the soviet system was
fascinating. I was really hoping it would continue to explore the similarities
with our time and (what the FT calls) "the crisis of capitalism". Not that
they are one and the same, but it is an interesting question how a society
deals with "stagnation".

Unfortunately it took an entirely different turn into popular culture and
modern politics of Russia. Interesting, but not what I was hoping for.

~~~
twelvechairs
I agree - the early part made me think there was going to be more about our
time. But I have to say I really enjoyed the final third on Limonov and
Surkov, and the further link on Surkov [http://www.lrb.co.uk/v33/n20/peter-
pomerantsev/putins-rasput...](http://www.lrb.co.uk/v33/n20/peter-
pomerantsev/putins-rasputin)

great link!

